# Is this mental



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm on a quest to shoot my first 300 and I'm getting closer, but I am seeing a recurring theme of my pattern opening up on the last two targets. I always do the same order, (top L, bottom L, center, top R, bottom R) and it is always one of the last two that cause me problems. I reset my stance for each shot, but I constantly feel like I'm fighting the pin for these two target faces. The target is set up so the center target is my shoulder height. Is this just a fatigue thing that will get better with practice, something with form, or just in my head?  I will try and get form pictures, but don't really have a way to do it solo.

Target face from last night- 297 32X (both personal bests)


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's probably a mental thing. The last two ends you start thinking about getting that 300 and don't focus on shooting a good shot.

If you think fatigue is playing a part, take a little longer between arrows. You've got 4 minutes, slow it down and let your muscles recover after each shot.

One of the old sayings around target archery is that you can't shoot a 300 until you've already shot a 300. Sounds confusing doesn't it? What it means is that in your practice sessions, you should step up a few yards to a distance where you can shoot a 300 every time. It may be 5 yards, 10 yards or even 15 yards. Just start at the distance where you are 100% certain you will shoot a 300 every time. Then gradually increase your distance. If you can do it at 10 yards, surely you can do it at 11 yards. And if you have shot four or five 300's at 11 yards, 12 yards isn't that much harder. Get comfortable at each distance before moving back. Not easy to do while still shooting league.

During league, don't worry about score. Focus on shooting a good shot. In fact simply doing this may get you to 300 if you can get yourself to let down when a shot isn't going right. 

Be sure to set up at the reduced yardage just like you would at league. Make it as close to league as possible.

The goal is to develop confidence in your shot. Accuracy comes from honestly earned confidence.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

That's great advice for anyone, thanks aread


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Great advice Allen. 

Just to add, you can't control the arrow after it leaves the bow. This is why you should stay focused on your process. Consistent process relates to consistant results. Never back track in your process. If you do this is your key to let down and start over. Sometimes this is the hardest thing to do - let down. 

I would suggest once your feet are set on the first shot - don't move your feet. Also, have done any work with your natural point of aim? 

Good luck.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Every little bit helps. :happy:

Just to clarify.... it's not the last two arrows of the round that get me, rather the two target faces on the right side that give me trouble. In this case, it was the last arrow of the 3rd and 4th ends (the other was 9th end center target). It's not in a league so there's not a lot of pressure other than me shooting against myself. I'm still new at the indoor game and I was blown away at how hard it is to remain consistent through the whole round. 

I've never really done any NPA stuff outside of drawing and anchoring with my eyes closed and then looking at the relationship between me and the target. Is there a better way or something I'm missing?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It seems your misses are a little more eratic than making NPA a factor. If you disect your target faces with a vertical line it is appearant your misses or kinda all over. Being eratic like that I would guess for one that you are over aiming. When your trying to control the pin you are incorporating muscle you should not be using - thus you will tend to tense up where you shuldn't. This is not always in the draw arm but also in the release arm. You need to check your draw arm alignment. Your draw arm elbow should be in direct line or just a skosh outside of your arrow. 

Check your alignment (which incorparates getting your draw length set correctly), let the pin float and have a relaxed release hand and arm.

Check these the above mentioned out and start the 5 yard game that Aread mentioned above. Always start with a blank bake. This will help you make a rleaxed shot and get consistant in your process and your shot timing. Remeber shooting and scoring is not practice. You have to work on some aspect of your shot to be practicing. You should work at practice and play in a tournament.

.02


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if the right two give you issues you better keep shooting them till the fear goes away... and DONT move your feet... i would also try shooting in a different order top l then top rt .. bott l then bott rt then center this will keep the head from moving up down up down ... and i would play with more weight on the side bar...and front till it feels like your not fighting the pins....start slow play till it feels steady....adding weight and moving the bar till it feels good for you. if your not shooting at a club play your favorite CD... this will help relax you ..write down your shot seq. in big bold letters and hang it above your target and follow it each time..if you catch yourself going out of order stop let down start over. only shoot perfect arrows..hope this helps mike


----------



## aaron.sterud (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't been shooting indoor very long, but the two biggest thing they guys I shoot with have thought me is this: some times the best shot you make all night is the one you let down, and don't battle your self in your head. Letting down was a hard thing for me to do, now just about every end I let down at least once. I also would beat my self up when I made a bad shot. Once I stopped doing that and started to be able to "feel" the bad shots I started to get 300. Before I would get 297-299 with 45-50 x's. Hope that helps.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Could be fatigue could be mental. Get a pic up. IMO a 300 should be easy with good form. So if its not then something in equipment setup is off. How is your sight picture/ pin movement. I've got a buddy in Sioux Falls that shoots at outfitters.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

what i'm seeing in your pic is most probably fatigue in the last two shots of the flight. if you study your target closely, you'll see that your general group size progressively expands as you get to the lower right target of your shooting order. take a little longer between shots and use all the time you have to make all five shots and learn to let down as soon as you feel you are starting to fight the pin and force the shot. remember the saying..."a let down is as good as a bulls eye"....., because that let down eliminates the possibility of missing and presents a new opportunity to make a good shot. allot of people that complain of fighting the pin are experiencing this fatigue. remember, you don't have to shoot spots at 50 to 60 lbs either, a little less draw weight really helps this situation, realize that you might need to let down and that means an "extra draw" in your end, so set your draw weight to allow you that extra draw or two, with killing your muscles.
it's the reason most bows are designed with adjustable let off percentage. admittedly, you want and need a decent amount of holding weight for stability and decent back tension, but you don't need so much draw weight that you get fatigued in 3 or 4 shots. so drop your draw weight and reduce you let off percentage, if you can, to maintain the holding weight you need, and use all the time you're allowed for the end, to let your muscles recover between shots.
if you're shooting a 297 right now....that's only 3 shots away from that 300......or maybe only 3 let downs away,..... no big deal right?..... yet the absence of those 3 let downs, all by them selves, could be what's keeping you from that 300.
when you fatigue, the first thing that happens is that you start fighting the pin.


----------

